# ¿Servirá este radiolocalizador para ubicar aves?



## Carmona (Dic 4, 2009)

Tengo en mente un proyecto que se me está haciendo bastante engorroso.
Se trata de la construcción de un transmisor de telemetría para localización de esos que se utilizan para la localización de animales (principalmente aves, columbicultura y cetrería) basado en radiofrecuencia.
Básicamente es un transmisor de CW, pero debe cumplir estos requisitos:

-Largo alcance, de varios kilómetros, cuantos más mejor.
-Pequeño tamaño y peso, unos 7 ó 8 gramos incluidas las baterías y antena.
-Frecuencia autorizada 216 mhz, 432 mhz y creo que también  en 173mhz.
-Tensión de funcionamiento de 1,5 ó 3 v.
-Bajo consumo de corriente.

Lógicamente los componentes tienen que ser SMD para reducir el tamaño y el peso.

He encontrado este esquema que me parece interesantísimo en un post antiguo:

Aún a pesar veo algunos inconvenientes para mi propósito:

1º La frecuencia. No es la adecuada para esta función, además de según puedo deducir no es muy estable (corregidme si me equivoco)
2º La tensión de funcionamiento es muy elevada y precisaría de baterías que dispararían desorbitadamente el peso.
3º La longitud de la antena sería extremadamente larga para esta función (no debería pasar de 20 y pocos cm como mucho)

Pero teniendo la base del esquema, me pregunto lo siguiente, y es aquí donde se nota que no tengo muchos conocimientos de electrónica:

¿Se podría adaptar (tensión, frecuencia, peso y dimensiones), para obtener lo que pretendo?

¿Conoceis algún esquema de algún circuito que se adapte a lo que necesito?

Sería para utilización en seguimiento y localización de animales, especialmente aves.
Gracias de antemano por vuestra atención y espero vuestras respuestas.

Un saludo.

También he encontrado después de mucho buscar este otro, pero desconozco la frecuencia, y el alcance:

De nuevo pregunto, ¿si no son las adecuadas para mi propósito, podríamos modificarlo y en qué para este fin?

Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.


----------



## Carmona (Dic 15, 2009)

Por favor, ¿nadie sabe como funciona este transmisor de 4 transistores? especialmente me interesa la frecuencia y el alcance del mismo.

Gracias y saludos.

Con una tensión de funcionamiento de 3 v.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 19, 2009)

Podrias armar un oscilador a cristal (tipo overtone, ejmplo 100Mhz) seguido de un MMIC para lograr una potencia relativamente alta  (300 a 1000 mW)

Para las baterias tendrias que buscar mas en internet, dado a que existen gran varierdad de tipos y capacidades en un pequeño formato.

Podrias describir el tamaño de las aves en que lo usaras?


----------



## Carmona (Dic 21, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias por responder.

Sería para usar en columbicultura. Hablamos de aves de máximo 400 gr.
Existen algunos en el mercado pero son muy caros y necesito más de uno.

En cuanto al alcance, 1 w sería suficiente para cubrir unos 10 km?
Y la frecuencia, la autorizada para este uso es de 173mhz, 433mhz y creo que también 216mhz (pero esta última parace ser que va a ser utilizada para la radio digital, creo).

En fin, no sé...se me hace muy grande sin vuestra ayuda, pero tengo la sospecha de que es bastante sencillo. Quizá solo se trate de conocer el integrado que utilizan y hacer el montaje típico (quizá con alguna adaptación). 
Prueba de esta sospecha es que me dejaron un transmisor estropeado, el cual, el distribuidor dijo que no tenía arreglo (cosa que me extrañó bastante) y al abrirlo para ver los componentes, el integrado que lleva, tiene la identificación borrada, como si la hubieran raspado con algo y es ilegible (vamos que no se ve nada). El encapsulado se encuentra relleno con resina de color negro que parece cristal y lógicamente no puedo quitarlo sin destrozar los componentes que pueda llevar, pero por el espacio, no caben más de cinco o seis (SMD por supuesto).

Yo trabajo en una fábrica de ordenadores y algunos componentes los modificamos para pruebas, e el departamento de homologación, y lo de los SMD no tengo problemas, pero el asunto es el circuito. ¿Cual es el dichoso integrado que llevan?.

Si alguien tiene un esquema de un circuito válido se lo agradecería enormemente.

Por cierto, buscando he econtrado un libro que se llama "A manual for wildlife radio tagging" y en google te deja hacer una previsualización de alguna parte del libro.
En este cada vez que miras de teja ver una u otra cosa, y facilmente se pueden ver varios circuitos sencillos, entre ellos un transmisor de dos etapas que lo veo ideal, pero no vienen los valores de los componentes, y otro, también de dos etapas con multivibrador...pero tampoco los valores de los componentes.

A ver si a algún alma caritativa se le ofrece realizar alguno de ellos y nos cuenta. Yo no llego a tanto ni mucho menos. (Una cosa es probar el circuito con un simulador y otra es detonar un petardo o más cada vez que conectas en una placa de pruebas)

Gracias de antemano y espero vuestra colaboración.

Un cordial saludo a tod@s y felices navidades.

Por cierto Anthony, ¿No tendrás por casualidad el diagrama completo de uno de esos que me estás diciendo?, a ser posible en 433 mhz?...

Gracias de nuvo y feliz navidad.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 21, 2009)

Vamos por parte: La potencia no te condiciona el alcance. En UHF (la banda en la que expones que es legal este tipo de usos) la señal viaja en linea recta, por lo que se necesitan de antenas de gran direccionalidad.

¿No puedes usar otra frecuencia? Yo no he visto cristales overtone en otra frecuencia adicional a 100Mhz 

Ese integrado a lo mejor es un Tx monolico que incluye todas las partes: oscilador, modulador y quizas hasta el amplificador.


----------



## Carmona (Dic 29, 2009)

Anthony123, o cualquiera que lo sepa:

Gracias por participar en el post.

En tu mensaje me hablas de un integrado monolítico que incluye oscilador, modulador y quizas hasta el amplificador. 

Lógicamente nos referimos a un transmisor.

Te pido pues que si fueras tan amable de indicarme uno, te lo agradecería enormemente. Me dejaron un transmisor inutilizado y cuando lo conseguí abrir, después de eliminar la resina cristalizada con la que sellan estos aparatitos, descubrí que habían borrado la descripción del integrado y no puedo identificarlo.

Por favor, si puedes y conoces algún integrado que cumpla lo que dices, te ruego que me indiques el mismo.

Un cordial saludo a todos y Felices Fiestas.


----------



## ipxv (Dic 30, 2009)

Hola

Quizas te resulte interesante usar el modulo DSQ-ALPHATX-3

el precio ronda los 6 € en FARNELL.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 30, 2009)

Me parece que es una excelente alternativa para el amigo por su bajo peso y consumo. No se si el alcance le sea suficiente =S


----------



## Carmona (Dic 30, 2009)

Gracias IPXV, me sirve.

Pero el alcance es de solo 300 m. máximo, aunque la frecuencia es una de las que se utilizan legalmente para este propósito (433).

Sería cuestión de probar con un receptor y una antena yagui a ver el alcance real, ya que es fundamental dependiendo de su sensibilidad.

Pero creo que se me queda corto. A lo mejor añadiéndole un amplificador en la salida de rf, pero eso como se hace?

Creo que debe de haber otra forma, ya que según tengo entendido básicamente es un emidor de CW (morse), aunque agradezco la sugerencia, y trastearé con el "circuitillo" a ver que pasa, lo que ocurre es que el receptor del que dispongo trabaja en la frec. de 216 mhz. Tengo un amigo que tiene un receptor de 433 Mhz. 

A ver que saco de esto...ya os contaré.

Pero se siguen admitiendo sugerencias, sin menospreciar las hechas claro.

De nuevo agradecido.


----------

